# First TT of the year.



## derrick (13 Mar 2015)

Saturday afternoon 2 up TT of the Brickendon circuit, Hertford, 20 miles, it's going to be hard. Am still a bit of form at the moment but am going to give it a go, I am going to struggle to stay with my partner on the hills but should be alright on the flats, bike has been stripped of excess weight, will be using the Cosmic Carbones as the wind seems to be dropping, there will be beer at the end. It's been organized by CC London the club i have been riding with lately, My other half is doing it as well with a mate, It's going to be a good day.


----------



## Hip Priest (13 Mar 2015)

Good luck! Start steady, finish strong.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (13 Mar 2015)

My first Sunday morning along the A30 at Honiton then a very lumpy 25 miler next week from Tavistock to Sourton and back . Scared !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Mar 2015)

My first TT of "the season" is likely to be an end of the season event. 2020 or thereabouts.


----------



## Phyllosc (14 Mar 2015)

derrick said:


> there will be beer at the end.



You need no other incentive. Go for it!


----------



## derrick (14 Mar 2015)

59 mins 40secs, It was ******* Hard. but really enjoyed it, a good turnout and we all ended up in the pub, One of my top 10 cycling days, was so well organized and such a friendly atmosphere looking forward to the next one, My other half and her mate did it in 1hr 11mins, am really proud of her was a hard hilly course, she is also looking forward to the next one, you are never to old to TT, Every one should have a go.


----------



## oldroadman (16 Mar 2015)

derrick said:


> 59 mins 40secs, It was ******* Hard. but really enjoyed it, a good turnout and we all ended up in the pub, One of my top 10 cycling days, was so well organized and such a friendly atmosphere looking forward to the next one, My other half and her mate did it in 1hr 11mins, am really proud of her was a hard hilly course, she is also looking forward to the next one, you are never to old to TT, Every one should have a go.


Good on you, it's about enjoying the day (just get past the hard bit as quickly as possible ), and you are right, never too old to have a go. Two-up is good, someone to work with keeps you alert and gives reason to push just that little but more.


----------



## frank9755 (16 Mar 2015)

Well done! Going under the hour on a hilly course in March is pretty good going, even in a 2-up.
I bet the beer tasted good!


----------



## derrick (16 Mar 2015)

frank9755 said:


> Well done! Going under the hour on a hilly course in March is pretty good going, even in a 2-up.
> I bet the beer tasted good!


That first beer did not touch the sides.


----------



## Spartak (21 Apr 2015)

Rode my first TT of the season tonight. 
The Severn Road Club Evening 10. 

Very pleased with my time 24:49 ( TBC ). 

My PB on the course is 24:26 so not too far away. 

Goal for this year is to do a long 23 !!!! 23:59 will do 

https://www.strava.com/activities/289946873


----------



## HLaB (22 Apr 2015)

Well Done Spartak. Rode my first tt of the year a few weeks ago, it was on the same road bike I used last year but with new deep section rims but it was just after a fever and I still had a heavy cold so I wasn't expecting much. 27.33, I've snuck in under 27minutes on that course but I wasn't too disappointed as it felt like if I had wanted to I could have gave more, plenty of room for improvement. The prep for the next one wasn't ideal with a bad off in between but I was buzzing to go and set off well but on the usually the steady bit of the course (a gradual downhill), the council had decided to resurface the road with those loose chippings, came in at 27.47 :-/


----------



## speccy1 (2 Jan 2016)

Jerry Atrik said:


> My first Sunday morning along the A30 at Honiton then a very lumpy 25 miler next week from Tavistock to Sourton and back . Scared !


I can`t believe I`ve just read this - I was doing the pushing off from the start line on that day (the Tavi-Sourton TT), so we would have met!! My picture on my avatar was me riding that one the year before. Very small world!!


----------



## HLaB (2 Jan 2016)

HLaB said:


> Well Done Spartak. Rode my first tt of the year a few weeks ago, it was on the same road bike I used last year but with new deep section rims but it was just after a fever and I still had a heavy cold so I wasn't expecting much. 27.33, I've snuck in under 27minutes on that course but I wasn't too disappointed as it felt like if I had wanted to I could have gave more, plenty of room for improvement. The prep for the next one wasn't ideal with a bad off in between but I was buzzing to go and set off well but on the usually the steady bit of the course (a gradual downhill), the council had decided to resurface the road with those loose chippings, came in at 27.47 :-/


Just to update, I put a forward facing seatpost and tt bars on my other bike and got it down to 26.20, had one go at an out and back course and got a 25.20. I maybe tempted to get a pointy hat this year to see if I can go sub 25 ;-)


----------

